# JD 970 Brush Guard



## captainmerl (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking to see if JD makes a brush guard for the front of this tractor. can you send me a pic. IF not can someone send me pics of your homemade one. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Merl! I have a photo of my 990 outfitted with my version of a grill guard. Let me see what I can do to find it for you!


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't know how the 970 factory guard compares to my 790, but I made this to hook into my hmde. chain box on the bottom, then one (long) pin through the top pipe of the factory guard. ~~ grnspot


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

That is a nice setup! Lost the grill on our 970 this winter while plowing snow. Now I have to brush up on the welding skills to build one of these! Thanks for sharing!


----------

